# cool and unusual aquariums



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres a neat page with some really cool aquariums
please feel free to add pictures of others that these remind you of 

14 Cool And Unusual Aquariums | DeMilked

featuring tanks like this:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If It's Hip, It's Here: No Room For An Aquarium? Think Again. 20 Unusual Places In Your Home For Fish Tanks.

One from the above link:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome thread! cant wait to see more....


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh how I wish I could set a tank like one of these up.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Some (all?) of the pictures on the link look photoshopped to me.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

there was a guy on planted tank who had the fish bridge that connects his two tanks on each side of his corner office desk, so now and then when he was working he'd see a fish, or sometimes a school switching between the tanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Think I should turn my 12" tube into a horizontal tank instead


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

How do they clean the algae on the walls of those odd shape tanks?


----------

